# What a diffrence a healthy mother makes.



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I had 2 litters with my mice still at work. One (saimXfox) was born last friday and one (siam) was born on monday. The mother of the siamXfox litter became ill just befor having them, yeaterday i fostered one of her 3 babies onto the other mother while i was deciding what to do as they didnt look good compaired to the younger babies. So i thought i would take some photos so anyone considering breeding or new to breeding can see what a diffrence it makes having mothers in tip top health.

6 day old siamXfox babies with one of the 3 day old siamese who is bigger.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The 3 siamXfox babies, not hard to see which one spent the night with the healthy mum (just incase its the non-flaky one) is milk belly was also twice the size of the others.









And again not hard to see which one spent the night with the healthy mum (just incase the middle one)


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow! What a difference one night makes! Great post!!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got to be honest, I'm a bit shocked! :lol: It definitely does make a difference!


----------

